# ja henkles forged synery



## zipdrivedaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

does anyone use these knives


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

https://www.zwilling.com/us/henckel...8-inch-chefs-knife-16001-201/16001-201-0.html
Looks to me like a low-end Henckels standard with a heavy bolster and a fat handle. On that basis it'll be heavy, thick, and irritating to sharpen, but it'll be quite durable over the long run and (depending where you buy it) sanely priced.

What makes you interested in this line of knives?


----------



## zipdrivedaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

I went ahead and picked 16 piece set on an auction site for 25 bucks for home use. We had no knives to speak of at the house. They seem decent for the price and are in good shape. Thanks for the reply. I'm not a chef I just play one at home.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

I agree with chrisleher about it being low end Henckels - it's listed as being Henckels International and shows a single stick figure (rather than the somewhat better Zwilling name with twin figures). It's probably made in Spain and the blades will be a nightmare to sharpen, will go dull rapidly, and will just take up valuable kitchen counter space as you work through each blade in sequence as each goes from a "meh" sharpness level to frustratingly dull (and dangerous) in sequence. I would give the set mebbe 2 years tops before you want to chuck it into the garbage and start over (the knife block might be middling kindling for either a fireplace or a wood burning barbecue pit).

Do yourself a favor and get a decent chef's knife (my go-to blade is a MAC BK-100), a not-too expensive paring knife (Victorinox fibrox or plastic handle - as short as possible for detail work), a quasi-decent scalloped edge bread knife (again Victorinox fibrox or plastic handle - say 10 inch blade length), a good end grain cutting board (minimum 12 inch x 18 inch x 2 inch thick - 300mm x 450mm x 50mm) and some decent sharpening stones. Yeah, it's a lot more expensive than $25 from some auction place, but just one trip to the Emergency Room will be cheap in comparison (a dull knife - which these will almost invariably become - is an accident waiting to occur)

GS


----------



## singularity6 (Dec 30, 2020)

I have a set of these for about 5 years now. They're okay. Recently, I found myself looking into upgrading, but as a home cook, I'm not sure I need to. They're not too bad to sharpen, and look okay. Out of curiosity, I've ordered a Mercer Damascus chef knife off of Amazon (it's $70... should be here in a couple of weeks. I couldn't find any information on it, but figured I'd give it a try.)

Eventually, I do want to get a few other chef knives. Once I do, I plan to put a comparison review out there. It'll probably consist of knives that I'm interested in, but can't seem to find too much information on. The Mercer that I ordered and the Forged Synergy will be 2 of the knives that I compare.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

Lots of good advice - one thing I need to parrot is LEARN how to sharpen the knives you have. And then use a steel to keep the edge keen. A set of good ceramic (and/or diamond) stones, a good steel, and some CHEAP (think Goodwill) knives to practice and get the feel down, is worth every penny. Look at the different youtubes showing how to sharpen professional knives, and practice, practice, practice...

I also recommend going to a cutlery shop and trying different "brands" and "lines" to find what fits your grip best. If you stick with Wustoff or Henckels stick to their professional lines - I've used Henckels 4 stars pretty much since they came out with them (forever ago!) and while I keep adding to my tool roll, I've only lost one (to an act of expedient stupidity involving dry ice :emoji_confounded: ) and they replaced it. The home pro knives are fair, but the better you get the more you'll run face to face with their shortcomings...

The biggie (for me) is try all you can until you find what you like. And remember, you may like one brands chefs knives, another's boning knives, another's crows foot, etc... but that's all feel.


----------

